# Booter sur un cd Linux sur un i.book g4



## CathPazou (12 Novembre 2011)

Hello !

J'ai voulu essayer un Linux Mint 11 sur l'i.book g4 d'une amie mais rien à faire, c'est l'ordi qui démarre.

Sur un pc on va dans le bios... comment fait-on sur un mac ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (12 Novembre 2011)

Et tu as lu où qu'on pouvait installer cette distribution sur un Mac avec un processeur PowerPC ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

CathPazou a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> J'ai voulu essayer un Linux Mint 11 sur l'i.book g4 d'une amie mais rien à faire, c'est l'ordi qui démarre.
> 
> ...




Peut être avec ça : http://mintppc.org



ntx a dit:


> Et tu as lu où qu'on pouvait installer cette distribution sur un Mac avec un processeur PowerPPC ?



C'est fou ça de croire que les gens cherchent avant de poser une question :love::love:


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2011)

presse alt au démarrage. Si le CD/DVD apparaît dans la liste, c'est OK, Clique dessus.
S'il n'apparait pas, c'est que le support n'est pas bootable


----------



## CathPazou (12 Novembre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Et tu as lu où qu'on pouvait installer cette distribution sur un Mac avec un processeur PowerPC ?



J'ai déjà posé la question sur un forum Linux... oui j'ai cherché et sur ce forum j'ai trouvé des install Linux mais sur d'autre matériel que l'i.book g4 :love:

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## ntx (12 Novembre 2011)

CathPazou a dit:


> J'ai déjà posé la question sur un forum Linux...





> System requirements:
> *x86 processor* (Linux Mint 64-bit requires a 64-bit processor. Linux Mint 32-bit works on both 32-bit and 64-bit processors).


Donc pour ta distribution Mint 11, tu repasseras avec ton PPC  Utilise le lien fournit par Pharmacos pour une version PPC, et ne crois pas tout ce qu'on raconte sur les forums. Essaie de comprendre ce que tu fais, ça sera plus intelligent :rateau:


----------



## CathPazou (12 Novembre 2011)

Merci "_Vénérable sage_" pour ton accueil et ton soutien !

Merci à la personne qui a corrigé la faute dans mon titre, la fonction "éditer" n'existe pas ici, j'ai bien cherché... mais faute d'intelligence, je ne l'ai pas trouvée !

Je retourne vite chez les Linuxiens... dommage pour mon amie que je ne pourrais pas aider... toujours par manque d'intelligence...


----------



## ntx (12 Novembre 2011)

CathPazou a dit:


> dommage pour mon amie que je ne pourrais pas aider...


Installe lui Tiger, ça lui sera plus utile qu'un Linux exotique


----------

